# Any G.R.I.T.S in Dubai?



## TheKos (May 5, 2008)

Here visiting the Hubby for another week & a half, & am on the look out for G.R.I.T.S~ lil laugh~ Girls Raised In The South :usa:
Our daughter (17yrs.) & I will be joining my husband here permanently, at latest in January & we'd love to try & get together with other Southern Gals from the U.S to get together for a Sweet Tea & gab session somewhere~ all others welcome too, of course, but consider yourself warned, we say "ya'll" alot


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You might want to put up a post on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/31133-any-americans.html

A lot of Americans have posted an introduction on there and I'm sure there must be someone from the South as well.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am southern and say ya'll but can not stand sittin 'round and gabbin. If ya'll like sitting around and tea, would think ya'll love the english folks!


----------

